# Reimontoir Pocket Watch Need Help Please



## Des1986 (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys, found this old watch awhile ago in work, its a reimontoir 4 cylinder rupis and its got a small flower in the centre of the face. Can any1 tell me anything about this type of watch. Thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:huh: So where's your pic? :sly:


----------

